# Which new SureFire light/lights are you going to buy?



## depusm12 (Feb 1, 2009)

Which new SureFire light/lights are you going to buy when/if they come out?
I personally am looking at the UB3 Invictus and the A2L Aviator


----------



## kelmo (Feb 1, 2009)

I just bought a KX2C.

Did you notice that the P61L is not in the new catalogue?

I will put the LX1 on a wish list.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Feb 1, 2009)

OH GEEZ!!

Looking through the new online catolog..

LX1
LM1 Bezel
LM2 Bezel
M952V in Desert Tan
ARC-2
UB3
E1B in Silver
M3L
M3LT
A2L
T1A
CRANK-Knife
Saint
M96 & M100 Mount for my Hellfighter

Now I just need to win the lotto or sell some body parts.:duh2:oo:


----------



## a99raptors (Feb 1, 2009)

Either the UB3 or the M3L 
+
Crank :devil:
+
Loads of batteries!
(Time to have a garage sale....)


----------



## a99raptors (Feb 1, 2009)

kelmo said:


> I just bought a KX2C.
> 
> Did you notice that the P61L is not in the new catalogue?
> 
> I will put the LX1 on a wish list.


 

Yeah, I was hoping for the P61L too. No matter, 350 lumens should be "sufficient"


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, I'm really interested in these models:
Aluminum Titan
Saint
Vampire
Invictus

I'm not 100% sure I'll buy them all though, especially if other brands will come up with similar products at half the price


----------



## Toaster (Feb 1, 2009)

LX1 and Saint Minimus


----------



## captainKrunch (Feb 1, 2009)

invictus, maybe another e1b in silver


----------



## Tintin (Feb 1, 2009)

In order of interest:
LX2
Invictus
One of the Saints
Titan
E1B Silver
A2L in blue or green

If the Saints come out in the next two weeks I will probably get the Saint. If it takes longer (which it probably will), I will get a Minimus.


----------



## 300winmag (Feb 1, 2009)

This is a toughy. I originally wanted the Invictus and possibly the Optimus, but now the TK40 has arrived so I just might wait for beam shots from them all before I decide. I would like to buy them all but the recession is hitting me below the belt.


----------



## MarNav1 (Feb 1, 2009)

Anybody have a link to the online catalog?


----------



## 300winmag (Feb 1, 2009)

Should be a link on the website


----------



## 300winmag (Feb 1, 2009)

http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main.pl?pgm=co_catreq&func=disp&strfnbr=6&sesent=0,0

Link does not take you to the catalog for some reason, just the home page.


----------



## Kilovolt (Feb 1, 2009)

There's only one I'm interested in


----------



## nosuchagency (Feb 1, 2009)

saint and a2l are looking to be good prospects. i'll be extremely dissappointed if it ends up being that the ub3 replaces/replaced the ua2 & ub2.


----------



## Team Member (Feb 1, 2009)

M3L and M3LT is atleast 2 lights that I´m going to buy. 
Does someone have an ETA for these?


----------



## TENNlumens (Feb 1, 2009)

nosuchagency said:


> saint and a2l are looking to be good prospects. i'll be extremely dissappointed if it ends up being that the ub3 replaces/replaced the ua2 & ub2.



I talked to one of the R&D Guys at Surefire during SHOT, It appears that they were not happy with 6 volts on the original Invictus. So, it is now the 9 volt unit.


----------



## mwaldron (Feb 1, 2009)

Well looking at my signature I have a predisposition to A2s so I'm looking at at least 1 A2L, probably 2 (Red and White). I'll be ordering one ASAP as it intrigues me. I fell in love with the A2 because it gives me a great incandescent throw that cuts fog/rain and the great led flood for up close. I'm not sure an LED based version will stack up but I'm willing to invest in 1 and see. 

My M6 really needs to try out the new LED Turbohead although I won't be first in line for it. It's just not that high of a priority.

I was very interested in the UA2, but that appears to have been stillborn. The UB2 held some interest for me but the UB3 is a non-starter for my use. Too long.

I'm going to take a look at the T1A as well. I do like my Fenix P2D but the continuously adjustable output of the Titan has my attention.


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 1, 2009)

LX1 fo'sure

Crenshaw


----------



## herrgurka (Feb 1, 2009)

I absolutely need an A2L Aviator (red) and the E1B in silver seems to have a high bling factor. Furthermore, even the UB3 Invictus seems very attractive......

But alas, us poor europeans have probably to wait until next year to lay hand on any of these lights since we´re not allowed to order in the US any longer. 
Of course, that gives us more time to finance all those needs


----------



## american lockpicker (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm looking to buy a 9p. Also do they make a black Aviator.


----------



## RyanA (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm excited to see the new L1. Although I am also curious about the new Vampire light. Has anyone gotten a good look at the led or know what kind of led it is?


----------



## RobertM (Feb 1, 2009)

LX1
T1A

-Robert


----------



## WDR65 (Feb 1, 2009)

As it stands right now. 

M3TL 
A2ZL
Saint

after that we'll just have to see but I imagine the order will be.

A2L
LX2
LX1

This all depends on the release dates and my financial situation this year. Priority though is the M3TL. I'm leaning hard toward adding more new throwers to my gear,


----------



## kongfuchicken (Feb 1, 2009)

M3TL head
Invictus
T1A
Arc-2
Saint minimus

The last 2 are maybes pending reviews...


----------



## Mdinana (Feb 1, 2009)

Someday when my paycheck jumps, I pay off my school loans, my credit cards, get a downpayment on a house, and have a bit of a cushion saved up... one of the L-series. Just to see what the hubbub is about.

So, probably not for 2-3 years  But at least they'll be improved by then!


----------



## tx101 (Feb 1, 2009)

LX1 looks SWEET


----------



## boness (Feb 1, 2009)

Aluminum Titan
Saint minimus
LX2
L4


----------



## Greg G (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm very interested in the Vampire, but want to see some beamshots through Gen 3 night vision first.


----------



## Superdave (Feb 1, 2009)

UB3, already setting aside money for it.


----------



## aussiebob (Feb 1, 2009)

Saint
A2L Red


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 1, 2009)

depusm12 said:


> Which new SureFire light/lights are you going to buy when/if they come out?
> I personally am looking at the UB3 Invictus and the A2L Aviator



If they release it, I´ll buy the new *LX1*.

Maybe they release it in 2012... :thinking:


----------



## danpass (Feb 1, 2009)

A2L

It would be nice to have a longer low end runtime. Maybe make it 5 lumens instead of 10.

At that level there isn't much "light" difference IMO.


----------



## cue003 (Feb 1, 2009)

A2L (very curious to see how this low output and led integration compares to McGizmo LS20 design)
AZ2
LX1 (curious to see based on size/output compared to the McGizmo LS20)
ARC-2 (need to see how it compares against the Polarion PH50)
UB3
T1A
SAINT
M3L

CRANK-Knife

Surefire Pen

I won't keep them all but I will buy them all and figure out which 2 or 3 fits me best and sell the rest.


----------



## Long RunTime (Feb 1, 2009)

M3TL upgrade
LX1


----------



## Illum (Feb 1, 2009)

G2 Nitrolon
hopefully soon...


----------



## cue003 (Feb 1, 2009)

danpass said:


> A2L
> 
> It would be nice to have a longer low end runtime. Maybe make it 5 lumens instead of 10.
> 
> At that level there isn't much "light" difference IMO.



Then it sounds like you want 120 on high and 5 lumens on low.... that is the E2DL...

120/no low -- L4 (Reflector)
120/5 -- E2DL (TIR)
120/10 -- A2L (Reflector)
120/15 -- LX2 (TIR)
120/25 -- AZ2 (Reflector)


----------



## danpass (Feb 1, 2009)

cue003 said:


> Then it sounds like you want 120 on high and 5 lumens on low.... that is the E2DL...
> 
> 120/no low -- L4 (Reflector)
> 120/5 -- E2DL (TIR)
> ...


 

Yeah but looking for a non-white light low end lol

edit: plus I don't know which other one has the same tailcap functionality


.


----------



## cue003 (Feb 1, 2009)

danpass said:


> A2L
> 
> It would be nice to have a longer low end runtime. Maybe make it 5 lumens instead of 10.
> 
> At that level there isn't much "light" difference IMO.





danpass said:


> Yeah but looking for a non-white light low end lol
> 
> edit: plus I don't know which other one has the same tailcap functionality
> 
> ...




Ahhh, correct you are.... 

Now with tailcap info... 

120/no low -- L4 (Reflector) -- momentary with press for high, constant with further press/click
120/5 -- E2DL (TIR) -- momentary with press for high, constant high with further press/click, click again to turn off and then click on again for low 
120/10 -- A2L (Reflector) -- momentary with press for low/high, constant with twist for low, twist further for high
120/15 -- LX2 (TIR) -- momentary with press for low/high, constant with twist for low, twist further for high
120/25 -- AZ2 (Reflector) -- momentary with press for low/high, constant with twist for low, twist further for high

Curtis


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 1, 2009)

```

```



Greg G said:


> I'm very interested in the Vampire, but want to see some beamshots through Gen 3 night vision first.




Same here...


----------



## The Coach (Feb 1, 2009)

I was waiting for the T1A, but now I'm going for the new clicky pen. I have enough lights.









 Seriously though, I want the pen. :devil:


----------



## WESBC (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm gonna sell off some G2's/6P's and pick up a few E2D's that milky can hopefully mod for me.


----------



## Burgess (Feb 1, 2009)

The 1-cell Icon



_


----------



## 276 (Feb 2, 2009)

UB3
T1A
AZ2 
A2L Not sure yet
Saint
M3L
Crank


----------



## Lightguy27 (Feb 2, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> OH GEEZ!!
> 
> Looking through the new online catolog..
> 
> ...


 
Speaking of that, can someone let me know how to download the PDF files of the new catalogs? I got to save target as and thats about it...


----------



## loszabo (Feb 2, 2009)

*A2L w/green for sure!* :thumbsup:

Maybe the AZ2. Not sure with the UB3 or M3L, as I do not like 1 or 3 cell flashlights...


----------



## madi05 (Feb 2, 2009)

vampire if and when it comes out,, but to be honest these new 6pled modded ones are going to be hard to beat for me,, they are all u need imo ,, but then again why do i keep buying :naughty:


----------



## Scotty007 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone! im the new guy here...ive been reading stuff on CPF for months and finally decided to join the party...i sell surefires at work and no i dont get tired of them...anyway, anything i should know about CPF??? oh yeah and to make sure this was an appropriate place to post...im looking at the UB3...but even with my employee discount...i might have to take out a mortgage for it :mecry:...that is if it actually comes out this year!!!!


----------



## Wattnot (Feb 2, 2009)

OMG that catalog is making me drool. I wasn't even going to look at this thread because after the Optimus didn't become "prime," I didn't think SF would have anything else that interested me. Holy crap. They've updated everything! 

For some reason I'm going to stay true to the A2 incan. But just from a 5 minute glance, I'll say for a wish list that the Saint could be my first headlamp, the M3LT could be my first weapon light and the Invictus looks good too. I never got to buy an L4 or L2 and now they've bumped those up quite a bit. Then there's the L1 . . . it's a slippery slope! 

I had to force myself to stop looking at that point. I'm shaking now . . . MOMMY!!


----------



## danpass (Feb 2, 2009)

Lightguy27 said:


> Speaking of that, can someone let me know how to download the PDF files of the new catalogs? I got to save target as and thats about it...



You should be able to open it in a browser window with the Adobe PDF plugin.

At that point you should be able to "Save a copy" by clicking on the little floppy disk (lol) icon in the upper right.


----------



## brucec (Feb 2, 2009)

A2L
AZ2
LX1

If the output, regulation, and beam quality are good, then it may be time to retire my trusty 6P w/ M60L.


----------



## DimmerD (Feb 2, 2009)

Kilovolt said:


> There's only one I'm interested in



+1 
Anyone know the new projected release date? I saw someplace on the net (don't remember which site, looked at too many) that said March 2009.
http://www.tacticalsupply.com/product/4001/1_8_25/surefire-titan-t1a.php I hope it isn't later than this because my B-day is in March and that was my excuse for pre-ordering.. Oh well if it's later it can be my anniversary present.


----------



## conan1911 (Feb 2, 2009)

FWIW, it will be a Silver E1B for me. Just put my order in. I will also buy T1A when they get released.


----------



## madi05 (Feb 2, 2009)

ok ok , darn it i want a t1a as well, :naughty:


----------



## Zeruel (Feb 2, 2009)

Invictus :rock:


----------



## angelofwar (Feb 3, 2009)

The new L1...just cause it looks so bad arse!!!:devil:


----------



## Blindasabat (Feb 3, 2009)

LX1 
Maybe an LX2 if we find it works with RCR123


Then after a long time, they've been replaced, and are selling for cheap
Saint Minimus


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 4, 2009)

M3TL 
A2ZL
Saint


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Feb 4, 2009)

Just ordered a ICON Rogue 1 from Opticsplanet.Now comes the fun part..waiting for it to ship.:sigh:


----------



## 1996alnl (Feb 4, 2009)

None this year.
I'll wait till '10. By then Surefire will probably be caught up.


----------



## jonan (Feb 4, 2009)

the UB3 and the 6PL, anyone know the estimated price of the UB3?


----------



## Echo63 (Feb 9, 2009)

will be getting either a M3L or M3TL depending on reviews, probably the M3tl
(and depending on if it takes rechargeables, - if i can bung a pair of AW 17500s in it, then i will grab one (shouldnt be a problem, the normal M3 does)

the A2ZL looks very interesting, love the low/high thing, but ive got a U2 already, which is similar size/output - so i might give that one a miss.
the T1a is also interesting, but would replace my novatac (which wont happen) so theres not much point getting one of them either

so the M3tL or M3L are on my list, or maybe a UB3 - but i wont be using all the levels (my U2 seems to be used on high or low only) so probably just the M3
Cant wait - putting money aside already - probably be $500ish by the time it gets to australia


----------



## monkeyboy (Feb 9, 2009)

A2L - I like the combination of a low level flood for reading or sneaking around at night and the high level spot for um... spotting things.

M3LT - Should offer long throw for an LED with that big TIR optic.

ARC-2 - Depends on the final price of course but I'm not sure I can justify spending that much on a flashlight. Would be really cool though.


----------



## schiesz (Mar 1, 2009)

LX1. I really hope the electronics are still in the body, but i'll get it regardless, whenever it finally is released.


----------



## sheldonsmith (Mar 2, 2009)

Try http://www.surefire.com/misc/IT_catalog_09_final.pdf

-Sheldon



300winmag said:


> http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main.pl?pgm=co_catreq&func=disp&strfnbr=6&sesent=0,0
> 
> Link does not take you to the catalog for some reason, just the home page.


----------



## 270winchester (Mar 2, 2009)

btw for those with access to tools, the new LX2 will be the holy grail of easily-upgradable monster-light base if the electronics are still in the body....

I'm looking at you, Don. Throw us a couple of dummy McR45 heads or two:nana:

if and when the LX2 comes out, I'm getting one.


----------



## nosuchagency (Mar 18, 2009)

new pen is up on site.


----------



## xcel730 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hmmm ... let's see

Lx1 
Titan T1A 
UA2 Optimus
Saint Headlamp
If possible A2L

I guess I should start saving now ... $200 a month should suffice.


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 18, 2009)

V2L
A2L
AZ2 
LX1
LX2
UB3 
T1A
Saint
E1B (silver?)
E2DL
ARC-1
M3LT
X300
X400


----------



## Search (Mar 18, 2009)

G2Z LED or however it's named.

It's going on my list of lights that need to go through some tactical scenario training with SWAT to see how well it performs under with used tactics.

I'll probably test some more new ones and maybe in the future I'll write a big review on all the tactical lights and how well they do.

Until then, I have to keep saving nickels and dimes to afford everything.


----------



## foxtrot29 (Mar 18, 2009)

270winchester said:


> btw for those with access to tools, the new LX2 will be the holy grail of easily-upgradable monster-light base if the electronics are still in the body....
> 
> I'm looking at you, Don. Throw us a couple of dummy McR45 heads or two:nana:
> 
> if and when the LX2 comes out, I'm getting one.



That's the one I want! Not even to mod!


----------



## fieldops (Mar 19, 2009)

M3LT and UB3. They sound like they're going to be outstanding lights.


----------



## mmajunkie (Mar 19, 2009)

Invictus


----------



## maxwellsmart (Mar 19, 2009)

The UB3 sounds very interesting....

But definitely the E1B silver! searching as we speak...


----------



## CARNAL1 (Mar 19, 2009)

The E2D LED Defender 120 Surefire lumens on High and 5 lumens on low, and the F04 Diffuser should make IMHO the perfect light. With this light my Surefire collection should be complete. Yeah Right.

Just my 2 cents.


Happy Dark Trails


----------



## SUREFIRED (Mar 20, 2009)

the next light I may buy is a simple Surefire 6p incan.


----------



## Sean (Mar 21, 2009)

I plan on getting:
-T1A
-either the UB3 or M3L or M3LT. Can't decide without seeing them in action. :thinking:

I might get:
-LX2


----------



## Search (Mar 21, 2009)

SUREFIRED said:


> the next light I may buy is a simple Surefire 6p incan.



The very first "quality" light that got me hooked.

Sadly I swapped for a G3 and lost the receipt and package it went it. If I hadn't I would have exchanged.

I have lights that are much brighter, are the same size, are the same quality, and run longer but I can't help but think about the lights I have and not miss this light.

I'm going to have to go buy another and I can't figure out why I'm drawn to it.


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 21, 2009)

I just recieved the LaPoliceGear email with the T1A and Saint estimated 

ship dates. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Sean (Mar 22, 2009)

PetaBread said:


> I just recieved the LaPoliceGear email with the T1A and Saint estimated
> 
> ship dates. :thumbsup::thumbsup:



Mind telling us what those estimated ship dates are?


----------



## DimmerD (Mar 22, 2009)

PetaBread said:


> I just recieved the LaPoliceGear email with the T1A and Saint estimated
> 
> ship dates. :thumbsup::thumbsup:



Thats just plain wrong to tease us like that you know, give up the info please!


----------



## cfromc (Mar 22, 2009)

According to LA Police Gear:
Titan 1A March 26
X400 March 27
Saint April 30


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 22, 2009)

EDIT: Nvm, cfromc already put it up :thumbsup:


----------



## Federal LG (Mar 22, 2009)

I already bought a new E1B Backup in silver color. As soon I can, I´ll post a review! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 22, 2009)

Federal LG said:


> I already bought a new E1B Backup in silver color. As soon I can, I´ll post a review!
> 
> :thumbsup:


 

Cool, can't wait. :twothumbs


----------



## mega_lumens (Mar 22, 2009)

Any word on the M3LT? Is it still in development stage or production? I can't wait to see some beam shots from this potential monster. I hope it won't disappoint my expectations.


----------



## Sean (Mar 22, 2009)

cfromc said:


> According to LA Police Gear:
> Titan 1A March 26
> X400 March 27
> Saint April 30


 
March has come and gone. BooHoo! :mecry::thumbsdow:sigh:


----------

